# Oú acheter des composants d'upgrade?



## canhoto (25 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir.

Oú est-ce qu'on peut acheter des composants d'upgrades (mémoires, disques IDE, cartes graphiques, accélérateurs de processeur, cartes airport, etc.) pour un Power Mac G4 AGP 500 (comme le mien) ou por un iBook G3, dans un magasin en ligne européen?

Il y en a plein aux Etats-Unis (comme Other World et plein d'autres), mais avec les achats en provénance des Etats-Unis il y a tous les impôts à payer à la douanne; j'en connais pas beaucoup en Europe.


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai payé des frais de douane qu'une seule fois avec tous mes achats chez OWC.
Mais il y avait un iBook G4 d'occaze, un graveur externe, divers trucs, et la facture dépassait les 500$.
A moins de 100$, je n'ai jamais payé de frais de douane.


----------



## cdbvs (1 Avril 2011)

Salut Canhoto, c'est Cdbvs.


Moi j'ai fais comme Invité, j'ai acheté un copro chez OWC. Par contre ils n'ont plus le 7448. Je l'ai acheté il y a presque un an pour un G4 AGP graphic 400Mhz. Le 7448 à 2Ghz et j'ai reçu le 7447 à 2Ghz... J'étais pas content du tout car j'ai même pas eu de réduction, par contre j'ai eu la douane à 80 en plus des 400$US du proc.

Le problème du 7447 c'est qu'il peux monter à 2Ghz mais comme le radiateur est pourris, il refroidis mal, il faut ajouter un ventilateur et le laisser tourner à 1,8Ghz. Il y a des interrupteurs sur le proc pour moduler la vitesse en fonction du type de G4 utilisé.

Le meilleur c'est en fait celui de chez Sonnettch au niveau du radiateur il est parfait par contre au niveau du prix, ils abusent grave. C'est 350 pour 1,6Ghz annoncé!!! Par contre ils sont sérieux et ils ont une boutique dans le 92.

Mais mon 7447 fonctionne très bien à 1,8Ghz. L'ennuie c'est le radiateur! Sonnettch ne vend pas de pièces détachées du radiateur qui a le même socket. Et ça c'est franchement con! Il ne semble pas non plus y avoir de watercooling compatible. En fait faut simplement ajouter un ventilateur en plus sur le radiateur et limiter sa vitesse.

Pour aller plus vite j'a ajouter une carte SATA chez Sonnettch. Avec un disque SATA, ça commence à tracer. Je vais bientôt mettre un SSD.

Pour la ram, il faut que tu passes par un vendeur sur les PA des forums spécialisés ou que tu te renseigne sur les ram compatible avec ta machine.

Mon site internet que j'ai pas remis à jour depuis au moins 6 mois: http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/index.html Tu clic sur G4Max et t'auras des infos en +


Bonne soirée et à+
Cdbvs


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2011)

cdbvs a dit:


> Moi j'ai fais comme Invité, j'ai acheté un copro chez OWC. Par contre ils n'ont plus le 7448. Je l'ai acheté il y a presque un an pour un G4 AGP graphic 400Mhz. Le 7448 à 2Ghz et j'ai reçu le 7447 à 2Ghz... J'étais pas content du tout car j'ai même pas eu de réduction, par contre j'ai eu la douane à 80 en plus des 400$US du proc.
> 
> Le problème du 7447 c'est qu'il peux monter à 2Ghz mais comme le radiateur est pourris, il refroidis mal, il faut ajouter un ventilateur et le laisser tourner à 1,8Ghz. Il y a des interrupteurs sur le proc pour moduler la vitesse en fonction du type de G4 utilisé.
> 
> Le meilleur c'est en fait celui de chez Sonnettch au niveau du radiateur il est parfait par contre au niveau du prix, ils abusent grave. C'est 350 pour 1,6Ghz annoncé!!! Par contre ils sont sérieux et ils ont une boutique dans le 92.




Dépenser des centaines de $ ou d' pour rafraichir une machine qui a 10 ans alors que ces sommes suffiraient amplement pour acheter une machine plus récente dont les performances sont incomparables :rateau: Tu n'es pas près d'avoir le prix Nobel d'économie


----------

